# West LA, Calif. need home for 3 pigeon family (ferrel)



## LRubin (Jun 20, 2008)

if someone knows some kind of rescue/sanctuary for a Dad, Mom and Son that I have been caring for on my balcony although they are not tame, please let me know. It is very important as my apt. manager is threatening them with death and me w/ eviction. I reeally desperately need help with this and don't know what to do or anyplace that I can contact that I can guarantee wont hurt them................


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If we can work out how to get the birds to me, I will be happy to take them in. If they are truly wild, I have a wonderful release spot here in my city, and if they aren't or are disabled in any way, then they have a forever home with me.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm still willing to take these birds in .. please get in touch with me at 949-584-6696. I'll be in Garden Grove on Wednesday and Thursday which would cut off a lot of miles in getting the birds to me. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks to the members who PM'ed me about these birds. I did call LRubin this morning, and we will get this all worked out. 

As it stands now, LRubin will catch the birds and keep them safely confined until transport arrangements to me can be made.

If the birds are caught by this Friday, then I think Firstimer can pick them up on the way down to bring me some other birds that are needing a home. Should the timing of Firstimer's trip not work out, then I am hoping that another So Cal member will be making a trip down the 405 South in the next few days and would be willing to drop the birds off to me in Garden Grove on a Monday, Wednesday, or Thursday, or drop off in Lake Forest if it should be another day of the week. If there is anyone else in the area who can and would assist, please let me know as LRubin is not able to transport the birds.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks again, Terry, I told her you had the perfect home for a pigeon (and any other critter! )


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These three lovelies arrived just a short time ago. There are healthy, well cared for pigeons! All three are white, so they will not be getting released into the duck pond flock. I'll get some pictures in the next day or so.

Many thanks to LRubin for being concerned for their well being, to Rigby_321 for taking care of the transport, and to all the members here who were willing to assist.

Terry


----------

